# Chrome plating in Arizona



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Im looking for chrome plating shops in the 602 and 480. I know there are some in Tucson and Yuma area. If anyone knows of any chrome shops in Phoenix or nearby surrounding areas can you please reply or attach a link?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 3 2011, 09:40 PM~19495816
> *Im looking for chrome plating shops in the 602 and 480. I know there are some in Tucson and Yuma area. If anyone knows of any chrome shops in Phoenix or nearby surrounding areas can you please reply or attach a link?
> *


Theres allot of places that get chrome done in Phoenix but right offhand I can think of Modern Arte, Street Life Hydraulics or contact 602 Monte through this site. I hope this helps.


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

get at me what you need done


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 3 2011, 10:40 PM~19495816
> *Im looking for chrome plating shops in the 602 and 480. I know there are some in Tucson and Yuma area. If anyone knows of any chrome shops in Phoenix or nearby surrounding areas can you please reply or attach a link?
> *


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## switchmasterva (Oct 2, 2007)

Quite a few years ago, i used a place called Arizona plating for some bumpers and parts, they had bumpers already done for lots of cars, with a core exchange program. I have been trying to locate them lately but with no luck. Any local in AZ, have any help in finding them? did they close or change names?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

KERR WEST 6239378676

PAPAGO PLATING. 6022731408

PETES PLATING 6023390500


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 9 2011, 10:15 PM~19551646
> *KERR WEST 6239378676
> 
> PAPAGO PLATING. 6022731408
> ...


X2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 9 2011, 09:15 PM~19551646
> *KERR WEST 6239378676
> 
> PAPAGO PLATING. 6022731408
> ...


Hows their prices on like a bumper. On my 66 Pontiac Catalina Ive talked to 3 places and have gotten the following pricing.

602 Monte: 500 a bumper
Modern Arte: 300 a bumper
Streetlife: 150-200 a bumper


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

plating is cheaper in la and very good quality


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 10:06 PM~19562276
> *Hows their prices on like a bumper. On my 66 Pontiac Catalina Ive talked to 3 places and have gotten the following pricing.
> 
> 602 Monte: 500 a bumper
> ...


Modern Arte does chrome?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 21 2011, 12:19 AM~19656995
> *Modern Arte does chrome?
> *


They dont do it there but they send it someplace to have it done, their chrome looks good and the price quoted was reasonable.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres a few i found .

Plating Services in Phoenix, Arizona


American Plating Inc
202 W Gibson Ln
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 253-2830

Arizona Hard Chrome Inc
2609 W Cypress St
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 278-8671

Asset Exchange LTD
3430 E Broadway Rd
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 437-9481

Briggs Weaver
1711 W Buckeye Rd
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 256-9295

Collins Metal Finishing
37 S 42nd Pl
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 275-3117

Concourse Polishing & Plating
9845 N 21st Ave Ste 5
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 997-7735

Industrial Coating & Plating
2724 W Palm Ln
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 272-9246

Kerr West Plating Inc
4737 N 43rd Ave Ste 3
Phoenix, AZ
(623) 937-8676

LA Specialties Inc
4223 N 40th Ave
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 269-7612

Louie's Black Oxide
2008 W Jackson St
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 257-0530

Lyon Metal Products
1711 W Buckeye Rd
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 256-9295

Metco Finishing
3508 E Corona Ave
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 276-4120

Papago Plating Co Inc
2312 E Washington St
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 273-1408

Phoenix Heat Treating Inc
2405 W Mohave St
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 258-7751

PMA Photometals Of Arizona
3040 N 27th Ave
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 278-7800

Precision Industrial Painting
1139 W Hilton Ave
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 256-0260

Sav-On Plating
17 W Watkins Rd
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 252-4311

Sav-On Plating
5144 W Mckinley St
Phoenix, AZ
(602) 455-0565


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 21 2011, 11:43 AM~19659552
> *Heres a few i found .
> 
> Plating Services in Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


Thats a hell of a list, if thrilla in manila cant find plating now he just isnt looking.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Concourse does really good work and at a good price


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies! This should definitely help. Im coming to 602 in April. I lived there from 07-09. I'm in Chicago now and the chrome pricies here are ridiculous. I knew theyd be cheaper out there. Gonna drop some stuff off and ship it back.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 22 2011, 04:09 PM~19668445
> *Thanks for all the replies! This should definitely help. Im coming to 602 in April. I lived there from 07-09. I'm in Chicago now and the chrome pricies here are ridiculous. I knew theyd be cheaper out there. Gonna drop some stuff off and ship it back.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 20 2011, 08:12 PM~19654082
> *plating is cheaper in la and very good quality
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 

HERES A SMALL PICTURE OF MY BUMPERS DURING COPPER PHASE (TOP LEFT CORNER)...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MIKEYMIKE, StreetNShow

:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bring it to la


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

get back great stuff liek this :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2011, 02:18 PM~19731095
> *get back great stuff liek this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, I'll be in PHX so I may still use a shop there but Ron at Black magic gave me some good quotes. He been taking care of us alot here. We running several cars here with BMH. I cant complain.


----------



## fatony (Mar 24, 2009)

@topic


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HYDRO'sOnly (Feb 10, 2011)

So were that Chrome shop in Tucson at?? :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

There's a shop opening up in PHX in April. I'm going to use them for all my stuff. They're supposed to be posting up a thread here pretty soon.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2011, 08:56 AM~19835267
> *There's a shop opening up in PHX in April.  I'm going to use them for all my stuff.  They're supposed to be posting up a thread here pretty soon.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2011, 09:56 AM~19835267
> *There's a shop opening up in PHX in April.  I'm going to use them for all my stuff.  They're supposed to be posting up a thread here pretty soon.
> *


hopefully there resonable on pricing seems like these chrome shops here want u to pay thier morgage on your tab lol :0


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats the truth, always take my stuff 2 l.a. cheaper & better quality


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

pretty sad gotta go 350 miles west to get a deal luckily the guy i use comes to my house and picks up my shit now thats a deal and a half and still way less than platers here


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 10:06 PM~19562276
> *Hows their prices on like a bumper. On my 66 Pontiac Catalina Ive talked to 3 places and have gotten the following pricing.
> 
> 602 Monte: 500 a bumper
> ...


U have a number bro for streetlife, Ive been using papago lately an there quality is going dwn quik!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

PELON'S METAL POLISHING-CHROME

-Stainless Steel
-Aluminum
-Copper
-Brass
-Titanium

En espanol:
Cell: 623-206-0069

English:
623-329-3393

Quality work at reasonable prices.

I soley use Pelon for all my chroming and polishing needs, plus he's in Phx.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

I just called the whole list.. Only spots that do a show chroke plating is concourse, papago, and kerr west. Every other number was a disconnect or they do hard chrome


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> I just called the whole list.. Only spots that do a show chroke plating is concourse, papago, and kerr west. Every other number was a disconnect or they do hard chrome


Concourse gets down but they are expensive. Also, Modern Arte gets chrome done and it looks good.


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Concourse gets down but they are expensive. Also, Modern Arte gets chrome done and it looks good.


 Ya ima check out papago plating, kerr west, and concourse. I got work done by plating they are pricey but do a hell of a good job i hear alot of negative about papago plating. An ima check out petes plating and streetlife.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Street Life Customs
2940 Nth 30th ave just north of thomas....new shop # 602 374 8463


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hit up mr impala on here his chrome is top notch andx prices cannot be beat


----------



## lakeside custom plating (Oct 6, 2011)

[h=2]







[/h]If you need quality chrome plating without all of the runaround, try Lakeside Custom Plating. Our quality doesn't lie, and our prices are unbeatable. 440-599-2035 or just check out our video all over the web. We are located next to Erie Pa and west of Cleveland Ohio. Just ship it out and we will have it shiny before you know it. At Lakeside Custom Plating, we make your shit shine! Chop it, Drop it, and Pop it!​


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

This shops still round


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Any quality plating in az??????


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got chrome big body parts.
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Papago..


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice, how were there prices?


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------

